# Pulled the trigger - brakes are gone



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> 5 packs:
> JL PC
> JL #2
> Party Short
> ...


Don't be nervous, I'm sure that they'll show up unopened.


----------



## CustomsUSAgent (Feb 8, 2005)

Excellent we always appreciate donations. Usually its much harder to track you guys down. You.... we just followed the little crumbs to that small hamlet in NJ.

Thanks Again.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

um.... april fools?

heh heh...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

CustomsUSAgent said:


> Excellent we always appreciate donations. Usually its much harder to track you guys down. You.... we just followed the little crumbs to that small hamlet in NJ.
> 
> Thanks Again.


ANEEETA....................


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

i think i'm going to be sick


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Hope you have a large CC balance, your'e going to need it, by the way, very nice selection. Might as well get busy living instead of dying :w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:r The mouse that roared! Then was stomped by the man. :r


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> :r The mouse that roared! Then was stomped by the man. :r


I'm sure I have no idea what you're talking about.

Now don't make me he-mouse b!tch slap you again.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Large package arrived today. Actually two packages. One purchased from another CS member, and one from elsewhere  - both full of things to be happy about. So Customs Agent Klugs: :fu 

No pics yet, but I'll try to put some up later.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> Large package arrived today. Actually two packages. One purchased from another CS member, and one from elsewhere  - both full of things to be happy about. So Customs Agent Klugs: :fu
> 
> No pics yet, but I'll try to put some up later.


Such good fun Raney. Hope to see you Saturday.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Such good fun Raney. Hope to see you Saturday.


But Klugs - how will I recognize you? You bringin your toilet with you?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> But Klugs - how will I recognize you? You bringin your toilet with you?


When you intend to mock, it's best to be in the most laughable position.

PM sent


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I hope it's time for Raneys quarterly visit. Or at least "the mouse".


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I hope it's time for Raneys quarterly visit. Or at least "the mouse".


Many candidates for "the mouse" to target.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I hope it's time for Raneys quarterly visit. Or at least "the mouse".


Seems most of the AEs have gone quiet of late. Just glad there haven't been any customs agents sniffing around these parts in awhile....


----------

